# Plants in Foam Background



## fourtanks (Nov 30, 2007)

I am going to setup a tank with the foam background covered with coco-fiber.

How do I set this up to put bromeliads in the background? Do you put some kind of cup in the background?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

there many post on this. do a search for plans into backgrounds and should get something.

however if your doing broms there very easy. make the back ground and then were you want the broms you can either use wire and stick it into the foam and wrap it onto the brom OR my suggested way it take a razor blade and slice a line into the foam a little larger than the broms brown stem. than stab that stem into the foam. after a few months the brom will grow right into the foam.


good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

the sticking the brom straight into the foam works great, but only for stoloniferus broms. If they don't have stolons i stick two tooth picks in the back ground and mount the brom in between them, and eventually it will take root and wont need the tooth pics anymore.


----------



## The Lorax (Feb 22, 2008)

i have yet to make a viv yet... but wouldn't openings like that in the foam lead to problems with water collecting in them and what not?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

might lead to problems with drainage. Probally better to just mount them


----------



## obazzleton (Feb 19, 2008)

My broms came with dirt on the roots....does this mean I should plant instead of mounting? I'm just not sure if these can be mounted if they were originally grown in soil.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I use stainless steel plant pins I found at a nursery, love those things.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

obazzleton said:


> My broms came with dirt on the roots....does this mean I should plant instead of mounting? I'm just not sure if these can be mounted if they were originally grown in soil.


Dont plant epiphytes unles the substrate has really good drainage, ex. coco fiber. They should do fine if you mount them; Try using the suction cups with the hooks on the end and wrap them around the base of the brom. Then stick it on the glass; WALA! :mrgreen: If you don't want to stcik them on the glass then take some plant(stainless steel) wire and wrap it around the base of the broms, poke it into the GS and you should be fine. Toothpicks are great also.


----------

